# Hinze Sunday Arvo/night



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I am thinking about having a crack at an arvo/night session on Hinze. Anyone up for it.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

No takers????? Well what am I going to do with all the brownie points I have earned lately???


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey mate, Id be interested to hit it up some time in the coming weeks if you are going again. I'm a kayak noob and still have to fit my seat, any company would be cool.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

No worries click, I am up for a fish most weekends and don't mind showing a newbie the ropes. Keep a check on fishing trips and join in with me on my next adventure. However I di not make it out tonight as I don't like to fish at night by myself on the yak.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Heya Wayne,

I'd be keen for a night sesh at Hinze mate 

Ben might reply before too long as well, I reckon he'll be up for it as well. Ben I think works Saturdays so Sat night I think after 7 he might be able to make it?
Sunday nights no good for me as I work Monday morning and night sesh's can end up being a late night if the fishings good 

I'll check with my Calendar (ie: wife) and see what our movements are in the next few weeks and report back. I'm off to Tassie in 4 weeks so it will have to be before then for me to be able to make it


----------



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

I would be up for a night session too, pm me if there are plans


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

No need for nav lights on the dam right?

Do you just rely on the moonlight or what? 
Are there any camp grounds around there? I might make a night of it one time.

SPose i'll have to store my sp's and buy some hard bodies


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

theclick said:


> No need for nav lights on the dam right?
> 
> Do you just rely on the moonlight or what?
> Are there any camp grounds around there? I might make a night of it one time.


Mate fishing is not allowed at night by regulation, so you keep lights to a minimum for obvious reasons, and there will be very few boats or kayaks to bother you, a headlamp is enough....when paddling night vision is good without lights.

Be sure to have a PFD and fish permit and all you should get is a lecture if sprung by the ranger :lol:

No camping around the dam


----------

